# 35w/50w HID



## cmacclel (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I finally completed a WELL BEHIND SCHEDULE project! A monster of a light  This light uses XeVisions http://www.xevision.com/ New round style 35w/50w Ballast and ModaMag's Collosus 4" reflector. It's powered by a 4s2p 18650 battery holder with 8, 18650 cells. The Ballast pulls around 2.2 amps in 35w mode and 4.0 amps in 50 watt mode. Theoretically runtime should be 2 hours in low and just over an hour in high. The only other light I have to compare this to is a Eagle Eye / Polarion 35w model and this light is noticeably brighter in 35w mode and there is a significant difference when going to 50w mode. I kept it simple by twisting the battery tube a 1/4 inch you can change in between modes.

The light was brushed aluminum and finished with Duracoat Satin Clear.

Here are the Pictures  All pictures of this project including machining can be found here http://public.fotki.com/cmacclel/lights-1/custom-35w50w-hid/












Thats a Fenix "AAA" light 























Compared in size to the Beast II


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 4, 2009)

Video Warm-Up Link

http://www.vimeo.com/4037283

Currently it's in line being converted and should be up shortly.


Beamshots did not come out great real life the Polarion seemed dimmer than the pictures show to me anyway 

<------Polarion Left-------------------------------------------------------------------------Custom Right-------->


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks kinda wanna be Sunday machinist  ...Whatever that means :thinking:


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 4, 2009)

that is a beast of a light :thumbsup:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW :twothumbs that's a COOL looking light, very nice.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Apr 4, 2009)

That looks great and has some good power too, nice to have the 35/50w too. :twothumbs


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh that looks sick! How much was the ballast, can you post a link directly to it?

This is probably the brightest HID in this formfactor. Amazing work!


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like an awesome light!

Looking forward to those beamshots.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 4, 2009)

:bow:


Good lord!

Now i understand what you ment about having unfinished projects.
I like it a lot!


Looking forward to the beamshots.


Benny


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 4, 2009)

jasonck08 said:


> Oh my gosh that looks sick! How much was the ballast, can you post a link directly to it?
> 
> This is probably the brightest HID in this formfactor. Amazing work!


 

http://www.xevision.com/hid_options.html#ballasts

XePod


----------



## mrQQ (Apr 4, 2009)

where do I sign up?


----------



## proline (Apr 4, 2009)

Really awesome light... 
Where's the  button ???


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful creation. Which HID bulb did you put in it, and how does it look in that reflector? Great idea allowing watt change with simple twist!


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 4, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Beautiful creation. Which HID bulb did you put in it, and how does it look in that reflector? Great idea allowing watt change with simple twist!


 
The light has the Xenarc 35w lamp installed. The Beam looks very nice, much better than the Polarion 35w I have here. The amazing thing is the reflector installed is a orange peel reflector yet it still has a noticeably brighter hotspot over the polarion smooth reflector even at 35w.



Mac


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2009)

This light really looks fantastic! :wow: :goodjob: :twothumbs


----------



## ambientmind (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow! 

Gotta love that banana....

Nice work Mac!


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 5, 2009)

How much aluminum in weight did you start with?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 5, 2009)

Now thats just *SWEEET!*:bow::rock:

I _can't wait_ to see the beamshots!!oo:

_Beautiful Design!_:thumbsup:


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 5, 2009)

GLOCK18 said:


> How much aluminum in weight did you start with?


 

The lights 4lb 8oz with batteries now. I didin't weigh the 6061-T6 stock before I started machining.

Mac


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Apr 5, 2009)

Mac that's incredible - a whole new category of light!

Beamshots Mac-style, this is going to be special.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy mother of god... ... ...

Well, I know that I can't actually buy one... but I'll still get in line.  
(It'd probably be cheaper for me to by a Polaron 'eh?)


----------



## Lips (Apr 5, 2009)

Mac

What's the startup time on that new ballast. Time to decent lumens and then to full output?


V


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 5, 2009)

Lips said:


> Mac
> 
> What's the startup time on that new ballast. Time to decent lumens and then to full output?
> 
> ...


 
Lips I'll post a video today along with a quick and dirty beamshot compared to my polarion 35w.

Mac


----------



## BVH (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to the shot and video. A truly beautiful creation, Mac!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks like you came pretty close on the finish matching the head as well! Surface milling is so smooth curved. Really outstanding.


----------



## ICUDoc (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely lovely job- well done! Sounds like an interesting HID source too- I will look it up...


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it for sale ? Are you going to be making more?
:twothumbs


----------



## nailbender (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW Mac you out did yourself this time. What a light.

Dave


----------



## criollo (Apr 6, 2009)

+ 1 :thumbsup:

..very nice light. You got to show us some beamshot !

The knurling on the battery tube is beautiful !! :twothumbs


----------



## Sector7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Man thats a fraking work of art !!!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll just echo what everyone else has said so far.....beautiful!!! :kewlpics:


----------



## tx101 (Apr 6, 2009)

One word ......


EPIC


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Apr 6, 2009)

i wan't one!


----------



## modamag (Apr 6, 2009)

Holy Batman! That's awsome mac.
Pic P1030901 really shows the proportion of this light.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 6, 2009)

modamag said:


> Holy Batman! That's awsome mac.
> Pic P1030901 really shows the proportion of this light.


----------



## Nos (Apr 6, 2009)

lovecpf OMG nice work


----------



## LightForce (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful work, Mac.

I really appreciate your professional workmanship :devil:


----------



## BSBG (Apr 6, 2009)

It dwarfs a "standard" Colossus .

Nicely done.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice work Mac. You can imagine how eager I am to hear more and see some beam comparisons.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 6, 2009)

Lord Mac, looks like ya gotta be working out to carry and use that canon! What a light!!


Karl


----------



## XeRay (Apr 6, 2009)

karlthev said:


> Lord Mac, looks like ya gotta be working out to carry and use that canon! What a light!!Karl


 
Mac says it only weighs, 4lb 8oz with batteries. That is only a few ounces more than the Polarion PH40 or PH50. It is also just a few inches longer than the Polarions. 

The weight and size is almost identical to the Beast II, but much more powerful.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 6, 2009)

Truly amazing project Mac 

Will


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 6, 2009)

Mac, just out of curiosity....how does the twisting of barrel change output...and is it a bad idea to change between modes without a delay? I'm just trying to think of how you change the contact points, but then I'm thinking of the Solarc 14W HID ballast model, and maybe XeVision's setup is totally different.

Specifically only saw this shot:




Prop's to Dan & XeVision for sourcing this.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 6, 2009)

> What's the startup time on that new ballast. Time to decent lumens and then to full output?


 
For best instant on performance, start at Hi setting (50 watts). Then drop back to low setting if you don't need all of the 50 watt output.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 6, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Is it a bad idea to change between modes without a delay?


 
You can change back and forth all you want and as quickly as you like.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 6, 2009)

Beam Shots added post 2. It's raining so the Garage had to do. 


Mac


----------



## saabluster (Apr 6, 2009)

Sector7 said:


> Man thats a fraking work of art !!!!


I agree that it is a fine work of art but it is hardly a good example of hydraulic fracturing of oil wells.:nana:



The finish on that light looks spectacular Mac. How well will it stand up to abuse though?


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 6, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Mac, just out of curiosity....how does the twisting of barrel change output...and is it a bad idea to change between modes without a delay? I'm just trying to think of how you change the contact points, but then I'm thinking of the Solarc 14W HID ballast model, and maybe XeVision's setup is totally different.
> 
> Specifically only saw this shot:
> 
> ...


 


The Ballast changes modes via a signal wire that needs to be grounded to activate 50W mode.

Here is how I did it. The spring is countersunk into the battery contact plate, so when you slightly tighten the battery tube the upper part of the tube contact the spring signaling the ballast to go to 50w mode.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 7, 2009)

After being here for a few years, it is pretty hard to get blown away anymore, but yours blows me away!


----------



## modamag (Apr 7, 2009)

Mac, that beamshot is simply amazing considering the reflector was designed for the huge incands filament.

If you ever decides to make more, I can optimized the reflector for HID and that will boost the output by 10%.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 7, 2009)

XeRay said:


> Mac says it only weighs, 4lb 8oz with batteries. That is only a few ounces more than the Polarion PH40 or PH50. It is also just a few inches longer than the Polarions.
> 
> The weight and size is almost identical to the Beast II, but much more powerful.




Certainly no criticism intended here Dan, just pure awe!



Karl


----------



## zcaiyb (Apr 7, 2009)

woo~, that's cool; but, I think, it's very huge or some thing gigantic.


----------



## N10 (Apr 7, 2009)

pretty amazing creation!...i wish MAC would make some for sale...but then i wish i had the money to get one..i can keep dreaming..lol


----------



## XeRay (Apr 7, 2009)

karlthev said:


> Certainly no criticism intended here Dan, just pure awe! Karl


 
Mac gets and deserves ALL of the credit for this project. The "show" is all his, we played only a supporting role.

We did nothing except provide the sample XePod cylindrical ballast/Igniter assembly and minor technical support.

As far as bulbs go, Any P32d based bulb (D2S) can be used since the cylinder has our XeSparQ Patented Igniter/socket inside the cylinder. Alternatively, a D1S can also be used in place of the XeSparQ.

For D2S we would recommend GE, Osram (Sylvania) or Philips D2S or Philips DL50/740. 
Color temps recommended are 4000-6000K (lower color = higher output) We (XeVision) prefer 4200K and 5000K bulbs for maximum output.

For D1S we prefer and recommend Philips. Please do not consider to use any Asian made D2 based HID bulbs. It is not worth the risk to the ballast.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 7, 2009)

Your beamshots are very good Mac. Nicely done!


----------



## XeRay (Apr 7, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Lips I'll post a video today along with a quick and dirty beamshot compared to my polarion 35w.Mac


 
Has anyone gotten the video to work yet ???


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 7, 2009)

XeRay said:


> Has anyone gotten the video to work yet ???



Just looked at it, working fine for me.

In reality, his shorter exposure shots give more information. The video cannot discriminate between two very bright white hotspots, and they look pretty much identical on my screen.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mac, 

I don't know if anyone else has mentioend this yet...but 



WOW!!! That is absolutely fantastic!

I'll take one!


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 7, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Just looked at it, working fine for me.
> 
> In reality, his shorter exposure shots give more information. The video cannot discriminate between two very bright white hotspots, and they look pretty much identical on my screen.


 
The video was posted for warm-up time 

Mac


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! Even more impressive with the beamshots and a quick start up.

Also I just noticed that you were in Boston too. I'm half hour away from Boston. :wave:


----------



## XeRay (Apr 7, 2009)

XeRay said:


> Has anyone gotten the video to work yet ???


 
I made the mistake of using AOL (bad browser). Firefox worked great.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 7, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> The video was posted for warm-up time
> 
> Mac



Gotcha! So dazzled by the output, I completely forgot about the warm up time issue! :thumbsup:


----------



## tanasit (Apr 15, 2009)

Need helps picking up my jaws off the floor. :twothumbs

:bow::bow: For *FLASHLIGHT OF THE YEAR.*
** 
*Tanasit*


----------



## CaveDude (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoa @#!$, how did I miss this thread?!?!?
She's beautiful Mac, you are a god among insects! :bow::kewlpics:


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.


I need to get off my but this week and get out for some outdoor beamshots. I have the following to compare

-My light 
-Polarion Helios 40w
-Surefire Hellfire
-Barn Burner

Mac


----------



## Edog006 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mac, amazing stuff, I hear the weather in New England should be nice this weekend sooo beamshots with those badboys?! Haha whenever you get a chance I would love to see the comparisons youve got a great collection of high-power lights Im ready for the sky to glow!


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2009)

Are you going to sell a few of these Mac?


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 3, 2009)

*WOW!*


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 3, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> 
> I need to get off my but this week and get out for some outdoor beamshots. I have the following to compare
> ...



Have someone shine them at your butt as the target. That would give us a new butt illumination rating system.


----------



## BVH (Jul 16, 2009)

Mac, was this a demo or are you making these to order?

These should be something about this light in the HID section.


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 17, 2009)

BVH said:


> Mac, was this a demo or are you making these to order?
> 
> These should be something about this light in the HID section.



Here is the thread of the light in the HID section.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231084

There was not really enough demand for me to order the qty of parts needed to make a run.

Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 18, 2009)

Just added a pic if a side by side of the Surefire Beast II and my Light.

Mac


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice! That is really beautiful work.


----------

